# Radium Halos, a Novel about the Radium Dial Painters



## girlebooks (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi All--I'm announcing the publication of the ebook _Radium Halos_ by Shelley Stout:


_Radium Halos_ is historical fiction based on the true events of the Radium Dial Painters, a group of female factory workers who, in the early 1920s, contracted radiation poisoning from painting luminous watch dials with radium paint. Our narrator is Helen Waterman, a 65-year-old mental patient who worked at the factory when she was 16. She tells us her story through flashbacks, slowly revealing her past, the loved ones she's lost, and the dangerous secrets she's kept all these years
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.de

You can read the first chapter, read our review, and purchase the ebook in several formats (epub, pdf, Kindle, lit, pdb) at the following address:
http://girlebooks.com/ebook-catalog/shelley-stout/radium-halos/

We also have plenty of free ebooks at the site, so come on over!

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## girlebooks (Jan 20, 2009)

Also mentioning--if any book bloggers out there want review copies, please send me a message through the Girlebooks contact form
http://girlebooks.com/contact

Thanks!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

discount!!!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

*Five-star review from Red Adept's Kindle Book Review Blog: http://redadept.wordpress.com/2009/12/26/radium-dial/*


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like something I would like to read... as soon as I get time.  I've never heard of these people and their problems.  I'm going to check it out.  Good luck and congratulations on the review!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks, OliviaD!


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Whoa! Five star from RedAdept? That's not easy. Congrats! 

As for me, I downloaded the sample of your book but haven't bought it yet. What's interesting is that my mind keeps going back to it. I received a bunch of GC to Amazon for Xmas so this may be the time to buy!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I can tell you that I read this one a month or so ago and really, really liked it.  It's very well written and I quickly became invested in the characters.

I agree with Red.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

svsilentsun said:


> Whoa! Five star from RedAdept? That's not easy. Congrats!
> 
> As for me, I downloaded the sample of your book but haven't bought it yet. What's interesting is that my mind keeps going back to it. I received a bunch of GC to Amazon for Xmas so this may be the time to buy!


That's exactly how I felt when I first heard about it in the late 1980s. My mind kept going back to it.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Tangiegirl said:


> I can tell you that I read this one a month or so ago and really, really liked it. It's very well written and I quickly became invested in the characters.
> 
> I agree with Red.


Thank you, Tangiegirl!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

This book was worth every one of the 5 Stars I rated it!

A terrific book!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations on the 5 stars!! I started reading just enough to see if it was an attention grabber and it looks like it will be number 2 on my TBR list as of now.  Good book.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Two thumbs up to Red and OliviaD!


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

One-clicked, and ready to read (even before 'Under the Dome'!).


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow. I am honored!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Shelley,

I read Radium Halos while I was away and loved it. Here's my review:

_Powerful and skilful use of fiction to tell the story of the women who contracted radiation poisoning from painting luminous watch dials with radium paint in the 1920s. The story is from the point-of-view of Helen, one of the workers, and in her language.

The strength of the story comes from Stout's ability to pull the reader back to that time body and soul. I saw, heard, smelled, tasted and felt everything Helen did. I was there.

Highly recommended._

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Hi Shelley,
> 
> I read Radium Halos while I was away and loved it. Here's my review:
> 
> ...


Wow, VickiT! Wonderful review!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

I didn't see it in another post, so a special thanks to J.C. Phelps for posting RH on her blog:

http://jcphelps.blogspot.com/2010/08/radium-halos-novel-about-radium-dial.html


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

For about a week, the Kindle version of Radium Halos on Amazon has been "unavailable." Several people had to order it directly from the publisher, Girlebooks.com. We apologize for the inconvenience, (and we have no idea when the problem will be corrected on Amazon. Grrrr).

And now for the "good" news: for the remainder of September, you can order any book on www.Girlebooks.com for 50% off! (Most of the offerings there are free downloads of the classics).

enter the code at checkout: *sept2010 
*

Spread the word!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I actually went to buy Radium Halos the other day and saw that it was unavailable. I wonder what the heck is going on. Hope they get it resolved soon.

Thanks for the tip about girliebooks.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Monique said:


> I actually went to buy Radium Halos the other day and saw that it was unavailable. I wonder what the heck is going on. Hope they get it resolved soon.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about girliebooks.


You're welcome, Monique. Of course, you can still order Celebrities for Breakfast from Amazon: Celebrities for Breakfast


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

"Unavailable"? How very odd....I can't imagine an e-book being stocked out! Good luck with this!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> "Unavailable"? How very odd....I can't imagine an e-book being stocked out! Good luck with this!


I know, it's been extremely frustrating. Check it out: http://amzn.to/bRhyd7


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Author Eyes said:


> I know, it's been extremely frustrating. Check it out: http://amzn.to/bRhyd7


Praise God, it's back.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Radium Halos is priced at $2.99, but it is still a bargain. If you haven't read it yet, please give it a try. 

(My apologies, but Kindleboards won't allow me to change the title of this thread)!!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Why wait? You can download Radium Halos for only .99 beginning today. http://amzn.to/bRhyd7

Enjoy!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Radium Halos as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Harvey, thank you for all you do!

Nice to wake up to this: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,971 Paid in Kindle Store

Radium Halos was first released in July 2009. I first learned about this true, tragic story in the late 1980s when I watched a documentary on he Discovery Channel called "Radium City." Seventeen years later, I began the research to write the novel. 

I hope you enjoy reading Radium Halos!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I loved this book; I only wish I still had it to read, but.. highly recommended!!  WELL worth the price, or more.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I read this last year and really enjoyed it. 

She gets the crazy right, and the details about the radium dial factory is consistent with what I'd read before.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you so much, Seamonkey and Stormhawk!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I finally got around to reading this book... will review later, but wow. Did I read this was Shelley's first novel? So much talent... so well written. Amazingly well done. I'm running out of adjective here, people!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

CandyTX said:


> I finally got around to reading this book... will review later, but wow. Did I read this was Shelley's first novel? So much talent... so well written. Amazingly well done. I'm running out of adjective here, people!


Thank you, Candy. Nice words, indeed!


----------



## girlebooks (Jan 20, 2009)

Even though we raised the list price, Radium Halos is still on sale for 99 cents at Amazon

Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.de


----------

